# Hymer Parts from Europe



## 113530 (Jun 21, 2008)

Can any one recommend a dealer in Germany, or elsewhere in Europe that are geared up to supply parts to uk. Even with the carriage cost its got to be cheaper than Hymer UK ?
Obviously one that speaks English would be a bonus.




thanks


Peter


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you tried ...

Hambilton Engineering Ltd

or

Hymer Europe

Don't know if these supply parts or not but might be worth a try...

Deepcar Motorhomes

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Peter Hambilton is very good, but also try
http://www.motorhomes-r-us.com/
We have used them a couple of times for small items and found them ok.
They specialise in Hymer parts from Germany
He usually sells older vans but his shop is all Hymer new parts and he will get anything you want


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hymer parts!!!!!!!!!!*

hi their peter ,

qhat parts are you looking for ? . nosey i am . but could help out ,

all the very best , denton.


----------



## 113530 (Jun 21, 2008)

the most pressing thing i'm looking for is a pair of indicators, but there's sure to be other bits as i get further in the the 'rebuild'.

thanks for replies, i'm give these people a try.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*mtorhomes r/us //*

these have the indicators you want for def- 
they have seconds as well , but ???. bargain for it on seconds basis .

.ifn you want to locate parts for your hymer , go to hymer in germany direct , and yes they do speak english , they have english just for us , but some times they will tell you thhey do not have a translater at present , and will advise when to call back to speak to some who apeaks english . the other is here in gb the dealers hymer deal with MEVERA .DE this is where you will find the things you want , give us a shout if you need help . as i did rebuild my old s 660 completely electrics completely you have a diamond believe you me . the one thing mechanicly we never rebuilt in the mercedes garage was the 410 2.9 i have the s700 now not much different mechanicly exact . as my old hymer was written off , 
but MOVERA IS HYMER , 
all the best , denton.


----------



## 113530 (Jun 21, 2008)

merctoby, who has the seconds quality indicators ?


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*motorhomes r us*

motorhomes r us they have them you will find link their for seconds ,

denton,


----------

